# What do the yellow boxes by your avatar name indicate?



## wsmith96 (Nov 12, 2014)

just curious


----------



## tayassu (Nov 12, 2014)

It is a visualisation of your post number... Or the camera under it. Neuro has the most, while first posters have only one.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Admin US West (Nov 12, 2014)

tayassu said:


> It is a visualisation of your post number... Or the camera under it. Neuro has the most, while first posters have only one.



The forum Membership is broken into several member groups. Each member group has a name associated with it, and a number of bars, stars, etc. 

As the number of posts goes up, a Member is automatically moved to a different member group, and the number of bars changes to the setting for that member group. We could have done it like Canon Cameras, and reduced the number of bard down to one for the highest level of posts.

One advantage of breaking the membership up into different groups is our ability to allow different forum capabilities to higher posting members. We can also setup member groups by invitation or subscription only, and make them visible to certain groups only.

That's why you don't see the groups reserved for selfies and nude photos posted by movie stars and celebrities  

You don't see the user group that Admins use to exchange routine forum operation information either.

The Buy and Sell group is another example of a limited membership group, everyone can see it and post to a existing topic, but starting a new for sale topic is limited.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 12, 2014)

I never paid attention. Now that I have, you need to award at least another box to Neuroanatomist, who has 8 boxes and >14K posts, because MtSpokanePhotography has 9 boxes and a "mere" >9K posts. ;D Box Wars!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Nov 13, 2014)

i am posting just to see how many squares i have.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I never paid attention. Now that I have, you need to award at least another box to Neuroanatomist, who has 8 boxes and >14K posts, because MtSpokanePhotography has 9 boxes and a "mere" >9K posts. ;D Box Wars!


 
I was wondering when someone would notice that. Neuro does not get all the perks


----------



## CurtL5 (Nov 13, 2014)

So THAT is why my camera is wrong!
  

(insert epiphany emoji here...)


----------



## Jane (Nov 13, 2014)

So what CR Admin is saying is that it's the number of posts not the quality that counts??? While many of the top contributors have really valuable input, it's easy for anyone to just say "nice picture" or something equally unmeaty to boost their post counts and enter exclusive circles. Really??


----------



## TeT (Nov 13, 2014)

I get the boxes and the levels of cameras etc... but spokane is dignified with the EF 50 .7 IS, what the heck is that?

and why does spokane have more boxes than nuero?


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, this could get ugly.


----------



## slclick (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought it was Yellow Cards


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> I thought it was Yellow Cards



If it was I'd definitely be winning.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane said:


> So what CR Admin is saying is that it's the number of posts not the quality that counts??? While many of the top contributors have really valuable input, it's easy for anyone to just say "nice picture" or something equally unmeaty to boost their post counts and enter exclusive circles. Really??



Yes. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Neuro does not get all the perks



Wait a minute...you're saying there are perks??


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> I thought it was Yellow Cards



I guess a red card gets you booted from the forum?

Edit - sorry, Admins, just saw your boxes are red. I guess that means you have "God Mode" on the forums.


----------



## MadHungarian (Nov 13, 2014)

TeT said:


> ...but spokane is dignified with the EF 50 .7 IS, what the heck is that?


I don't know what it is, but i'd sure like to have one!


----------



## weixing (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,
I initially thought the yellow box mean "Yellow Card", but realised that it shouldn't be the case as the admin got so many "Red Card"... ha ha ha  

Have a nice day.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 13, 2014)

I like the idea of them being warnings...


----------



## Zv (Nov 13, 2014)

Wait, so the yellow boxes aren't power bars that indicate how good you are at Street Fighter?? 

Spokane vs Neuro! Fight! 

I heard that if you type Up Down Left Right Y B X A Start & Select you can enter high speed burst mode, 14 posts per second!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## jhanken (Nov 13, 2014)

CurtL5 said:


> So THAT is why my camera is wrong!
> 
> 
> (insert epiphany emoji here...)



I am not afraid to admit early on, it was driving me crazy that I couldn't figure out how to change whatever setting had me a "Canonflex" as my camera. In hindsight, I should have been OK with it, the Canonflex is a pretty cool thing to be.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > So what CR Admin is saying is that it's the number of posts not the quality that counts??? While many of the top contributors have really valuable input, it's easy for anyone to just say "nice picture" or something equally unmeaty to boost their post counts and enter exclusive circles. Really??
> ...


Agree. :->


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Tabor Warren Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Jane said:
> ...


 
That's how it works, but I really have not seen a issue with those with hundreds of posts trying to build up their numbers. Its not a problem in any event, the moderators read a lot of posts and know who is who among frequent posters.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Tabor Warren Photography said:
> ...


Correct. 

Ok, really, when in doubt just look into the post history - personally I pride myself for trying not to spam the forum. That's why I mostly edit quotes to keep them short and merge multiple replies/quotes into a single post. Some other forums have a minimum quote/own content relation ratio, but I guess that's not possible with the current cr software.


----------



## sparda79 (Nov 13, 2014)

Great... Next thing you know, everybody's getting the BAS (Box Acquisition Syndrome) :


----------



## sanj (Nov 13, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> Great... Next thing you know, everybody's getting the BAS (Box Acquisition Syndrome) :



hahahaha


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane has nine. Is that the most you can get?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Mt Spokane has nine. Is that the most you can get?



I don't get it. Is it only based on recent activity? Or on seniority (reg time)?
neuro - ~15k posts = 8 points
spokane ~10k posts = 9 points


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane has nine. Is that the most you can get?
> ...


 
I'm much more efficient: just 100 posts to get 4 boxes.  

Or is it an exponential function?


----------



## Pancho (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane has nine. Is that the most you can get?
> ...


Marsu42 ~5K posts = 7 points


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > It is a visualisation of your post number... Or the camera under it. Neuro has the most, while first posters have only one.
> ...


*reads the bold line above, and compares with the stats page and who has most time online* Aha, now it all makes sense! 
Also imagined that the coloured boxes related to the Yellow cards and Red cards in football. (Soccer to those who believe that football means carrying around an ellipsoid with your hands.) :


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pancho said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



I don't know if I've made myself clear: neuro has *less* boxes with *more* posts!


----------



## Pancho (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Pancho said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...


Yes it was clear 
I just wanted to point that with ""only"" 5K posts you have just 1 point less than Neuro


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought the yellow boxes were an indication of how many people you pissed off with your posts.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I thought the yellow boxes were an indication of how many people you pissed off with your posts.



Hahaha From now on I will think of them as "P stains".


----------



## TeT (Nov 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I thought the yellow boxes were an indication of how many people you pissed off with your posts.



How many does Dilbert have?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

TeT said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the yellow boxes were an indication of how many people you pissed off with your posts.
> ...



Rather don't ask - I'm happy the "Karma" rating of old times is gone for some years. People not just being controversial, but constantly annoying everyone else don't need numbers or boxes to be remembered :-o


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

TeT said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the yellow boxes were an indication of how many people you pissed off with your posts.
> ...



Almost as many as Neuro? ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > I never paid attention. Now that I have, you need to award at least another box to Neuroanatomist, who has 8 boxes and >14K posts, because MtSpokanePhotography has 9 boxes and a "mere" >9K posts. ;D Box Wars!
> ...


 
Now you've done it, he got two more bars.


----------



## Admin US West (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Some other forums have a minimum quote/own content relation ratio, but I guess that's not possible with the current cr software.



I have not been able to limit the size of a quotation field, or to remove images that are included in a quote thru the standard moderator interface. Its probably possible to modify the program to do this, but then, with every new version of SMF, it will have to be modified and tested, and fooling around with things like that commonly break a large forum like CR. 

Strange things creep in all the time from some seemingly unrelated change.


----------



## jepabst (Nov 13, 2014)

it would be pretty hard to decide which posts were helpful, 
;;;though the idea is cool, rather than quantitative, if it could be qualitative


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 13, 2014)

Standings as of this post:

Neuro 14897 posts, 10 boxes, one rumored EOS GEEK
Mt. Spokane 9055 posts, 9 boxes, one very envied EF 50 f0.7 IS
Marsu42 4944 posts, 7 boxes, one EF 400 f2.8L IS Mark II
Private By Design 2709 posts, 7 boxes, one EF 300 f2.8L IS II


All seems right to me -- except I'd rather have a 50 f0.7, but that's just me.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 13, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Some other forums have a minimum quote/own content relation ratio, but I guess that's not possible with the current cr software.
> ...



Bah! It's just PHP, a few changes here, a few changes there, commit to a local repository, when you do an update, diff the old/new files, create a patch and release.

It's not like it's Javascript or (dare I say it) Python where it's all chicken bones and sulfur ;D


----------



## NancyP (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, I am bound to obey the dictates of this forum and of my G.A.S., since I have just recently been promoted to "7D2" status. Also, the Adobe Camera Raw is out.


----------



## Geek (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm going to double my number of posts and see if I can't get some of those little yellow boxes.


----------



## candc (Nov 20, 2014)

The yellow boxes are a members dxo score so its possible to have a higher number of posts with a lower overall score.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 20, 2014)

maybe some little boxing-glove icons could be added in there too, for adversarial and combative posters.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Aglet said:


> maybe some little boxing-glove icons could be added in there too, for adversarial and combative posters.



We had a Karma system for that. Then adversarial people would go through and click all of your posts negative.

Saying something nice about Apple was an immediate penalty.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 21, 2014)

candc said:


> The yellow boxes are a members dxo score so its possible to have a higher number of posts with a lower overall score.



LOL


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 22, 2014)

candc said:


> The yellow boxes are a members dxo score so its possible to have a higher number of posts with a lower overall score.



So posters with more yellow boxes have more DR?

DR - Derailing Replies

I can live with that. ;D


----------



## infared (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh...???....I thought it was the number of Kraft American cheese, (individually-wrapped), singles that I used when making a grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow boxes are a members dxo score so its possible to have a higher number of posts with a lower overall score.
> ...




LOL ;D


----------



## slclick (Nov 22, 2014)

They're gold bars that you use to cash in for Canon swag. What? You didn't get the link?


----------



## meywd (Dec 4, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane has nine. Is that the most you can get?
> ...



Now its updated 

Marsu42 ~5k = 9 boxes
spokane ~9k posts = 11 boxes
neuro - ~15k posts = 12 boxes


----------



## slclick (Dec 4, 2014)

It's like they're little Peli's for our posts


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...


*Bwaaa Ha Ha Haaaa!! *


----------



## meywd (Dec 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



lol, good luck with that


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 4, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > maybe some little boxing-glove icons could be added in there too, for adversarial and combative posters.
> ...



Those were the days.. Saying something good about the 7D was also an immediate smiting...

Now, as far as the camera or lens or whatever next to our name, how is that decided? The mroe expensive the item is the more post count?


----------

